# Half Life Alyx: il ritorno di Half Life



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

La Valve rispolvera *Half Life*, a 12 anni dall'ultimo episodio della serie (cioè Half Life 2: Episode Two). Stavolta, però, con un gioco un pò diverso e con il supporto della VR.

Si chiamerà *Half Life Alyx* ed avrà come protagonisti *Alyx Vance* e *suo padre Eli*, già presenti in Half Life 2, e sarà collocato temporalmente tra il primo ed il secondo Half Life dove il giocatore impersonava lo scienziato Gordon Freeman.

Stando alle prime informazioni trapelate, purtroppo, il gioco *non sarà localizzato in italiano* (né testi né voci) e *sarà giocabile solo con il VR*.

L'uscita del gioco è prevista per *Marzo 2020* e sarà disponibile solo per PC.

*Aggiornamento: dal mese di maggio, il gioco è disponibile anche in lingua italiana (solo testi e sottotitoli).*

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>




Sono emozionatissimo. Lo sparatutto in prima persona degli sparatutti in prima persona (altro che quel giochino di COD).

P.S: Graficamente sembra un pò datato, ma sti cavoli, Half Life è Half Life.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

Leggo solo ora che il gioco non sarà localizzato in italiano. Maledetti!!!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Valve rispolvera *Half Life*, a 12 anni dall'ultimo episodio della serie (cioè Half Life 2: Episode Two). Stavolta, però, con un gioco un pò diverso e con il supporto della VR.
> 
> Si chiamerà *Half Life Alyx* ed avrà come protagonisti *Alyx Vance* e *suo padre Eli*, già presenti in Half Life 2, e sarà collocato temporalmente tra il primo ed il secondo Half Life dove il giocatore impersonava lo scienziato Gordon Freeman.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono emozionatissimo. Lo sparatutto in prima persona degli sparatutti in prima persona (altro che quel giochino di COD).
> 
> P.S: Graficamente sembra un pò datato, ma sti cavoli, Half Life è Half Life.



credo che il capostipite del genere sia Doom


----------



## kekkopot (27 Novembre 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> credo che il capostipite del genere sia Doom



Non scherziamo... HL è sempre stato spanne sopra.

Peccato sia solo in inglese... ma poi per giocare con la VR al pc che device si dovrebbe usare?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> credo che il capostipite del genere sia Doom


I primi Doom non hanno l'originalità del primo e del secondo Half Life, che hanno elementi tali, come l'interazione realistica con l'ambientazione, quella sensazione di trovarti veramente in quel posto e di sentirti in prima persona lì (ottima l'idea dell'utilizzo VR in questo caso), che nessun altro sparatutto, neanche quelli più recenti, danno al videogiocatore.

Half Life 2, ancora oggi, non sembra un gioco di quasi 20 anni fa. Così come Portal.

Fossero tutte le case come la Valve, che piuttosto che fare uscire giochi ogni anno, lo fa raramente ma ogni prodotto che esce lascia il segno nel tempo scrivendo una pagina di storia dei videogiochi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo... HL è sempre stato spanne sopra.
> 
> Peccato sia solo in inglese... ma poi per giocare con la VR al pc che device si dovrebbe usare?


Il miglior dispositivo è l'oculus, però costa più di una console per videogiochi. Pure io, purtroppo, non mi sono mai cimentato con la VR.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Novembre 2019)

Ricordo ancora le partite in multyplayer alla pausa pranzo..
Sala dove c era il bunker anti aereo...


----------



## sette (27 Novembre 2019)

Dovrebbero fare Left for dead 3 altroché!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2020)

Il gioco è uscito e da quel che leggo si parla di un capolavoro totale, peccato non avere il vr, mi piacerebbe provarlo. Qualcuno il visore ce l'ha?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il gioco è uscito e da quel che leggo si parla di un capolavoro totale, peccato non avere il vr, mi piacerebbe provarlo. Qualcuno il visore ce l'ha?


Half Life è una garanzia, ma sinceramente non voglio spendere 600 euro per il VR quando poi lo userei solo per questo gioco. Aspetto che mettano una mod per giocarlo anche senza, ho sentito che ci stanno lavorando. Magari non sarà la stessa cosa, il gioco perderà moltissimo, ma non butto i soldi in questo modo. Sono pur sempre 600 euro, capitemi.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Half Life è una garanzia, ma sinceramente non voglio spendere 600 euro per il VR quando poi lo userei solo per questo gioco. Aspetto che mettano una mod per giocarlo anche senza, ho sentito che ci stanno lavorando. Magari non sarà la stessa cosa, il gioco perderà moltissimo, ma non butto i soldi in questo modo. Sono pur sempre 600 euro, capitemi.


Mi quoto per dire che ho letto che la mod c'è, solo che ci sono ancora delle imprecisioni. Vedremo con il passare dei mesi.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi quoto per dire che ho letto che la mod c'è, solo che ci sono ancora delle imprecisioni. Vedremo con il passare dei mesi.



Cavolo vorrei troppo provarlo in VR... Ma possibile che si debbano spendere 600€ per un VR? non esistono modelli più economici?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Cavolo vorrei troppo provarlo in VR... Ma possibile che si debbano spendere 600€ per un VR? non esistono modelli più economici?


Ci sono modelli da 200-300 euro, ma per me è comunque troppo. Il gioco è esclusiva VR, non si può usarlo senza.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono modelli da 200-300 euro, ma per me è comunque troppo. Il gioco è esclusiva VR, non si può usarlo senza.


Ho letto la recensione... sembra pazzesco. Preferisco aspettare un pò e giocarlo con la VR che ti dà la possibilità di giocare in piedi. Sarebbe un'esperienza incredibile...


----------



## unbreakable (31 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Valve rispolvera *Half Life*, a 12 anni dall'ultimo episodio della serie (cioè Half Life 2: Episode Two). Stavolta, però, con un gioco un pò diverso e con il supporto della VR.
> 
> Si chiamerà *Half Life Alyx* ed avrà come protagonisti *Alyx Vance* e *suo padre Eli*, già presenti in Half Life 2, e sarà collocato temporalmente tra il primo ed il secondo Half Life dove il giocatore impersonava lo scienziato Gordon Freeman.
> 
> ...



Half life quando usci il primo impazzivo perché nonostante la copia masterizzata non riuscivo mai a trovare la giusta crack per farlo partire..bei tempi doom doom 2 quake Duke nukem..mi fa piacere rivederlo..addirittura in vr


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Marzo 2020)

Capolavoro Half Life! Mi fa tornare indietro di vent'anni...

Geniali anche le espansioni che ti facevano giocare la storia dal punto di vista di altri personaggi (un militare di quelli mandati ad distruggere tutto ed ad eliminare gli scienziati e uno degli agenti di sicurezza di Black Mesa)...

Uno dei migliori sparatutto di sempre!

Sono sicuro che cercando un pò lo trovo ancora sotto qualche scaffale... Magari lo rieinstallo per far fronte a questi giorni di quarantena...


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Capolavoro Half Life! Mi fa tornare indietro di vent'anni...
> 
> Geniali anche le espansioni che ti facevano giocare la storia dal punto di vista di altri personaggi (un militare di quelli mandati ad distruggere tutto ed ad eliminare gli scienziati e uno degli agenti di sicurezza di Black Mesa)...
> 
> ...


Prova Black Mesa. La versione di HL con motore grafico di HL2... Lo puoi scaricare su Steam (all'inizio era gratuito.. adesso non credo)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Marzo 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Prova Black Mesa. La versione di HL con motore grafico di HL2... Lo puoi scaricare su Steam (all'inizio era gratuito.. adesso non credo)



Non lo conoscevo... Grazie!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Valve rispolvera *Half Life*, a 12 anni dall'ultimo episodio della serie (cioè Half Life 2: Episode Two). Stavolta, però, con un gioco un pò diverso e con il supporto della VR.
> 
> Si chiamerà *Half Life Alyx* ed avrà come protagonisti *Alyx Vance* e *suo padre Eli*, già presenti in Half Life 2, e sarà collocato temporalmente tra il primo ed il secondo Half Life dove il giocatore impersonava lo scienziato Gordon Freeman.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>


Un must!

"Si svegli Mr.Freeman, si svegliiii" 

Immagino il budget speso per tradurre il gioco, infatti già dall'Episode Two del 2 non l'hanno più doppiato e quest'ultimo appena uscito non lo hanno tradotto nemmeno nei testi, sperando in una patch che risolva la cosa.

In quanto a doppiaggi esilaranti, però, quello dell'intro di King's Field 4 non si batte. Era talmente fatto male, che avevano diffuso la bufala che a doppiare fosse Raz Degan ahahahah.

Ah leggo ora che un team ha reso pubblica la traduzione dei sottotitoli del gioco. Bene. Ora manca solo la mod che lo renda giocabile anche a chi non possiede il VR e, leggo, quello che ci sta lavorando sta facendo parecchi progressi.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2020)

Penso proprio che comprerò il VR per godermi questo gioco. Tutti ne parlano in maniera grandiosa, come fosse un'esperienza da vivere. Sono sicuro che ne varrà la pena e Valve è una garanzia. Entro la fine di quest'anno mi comprerò un Oculus Rift S da 449 euro, poi comprerò il gioco.

Per gli spendiaccioni c'è il Valve Index che costa poco più di 1000 euro, ma regala una grafica da paura.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2020)

Eh niente, non ho resistito. Ho ordinato su Amazon l'Oculus Rift S . Ora compro il gioco su steam, così me lo trovo pronto. Dopodomani mi dovrebbe arrivare il visore.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2020)

*Aggiornamento: dal mese di maggio, il gioco è disponibile anche in lingua italiana (solo testi e sottotitoli).*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2020)

Ho acquistato l'oculus rift s che mi è arrivato dopo due giorni. Ora però devo risolvere un'altra grana, il mio PC (MSI portatile fatto apposta per il gaming) non ha l'ingresso dp e mini dp ed ora ho ordinato un adattatore usb che, tra l'altro, ha consigliato uno youtuber straniero su un video proprio per chi ha un computer che non ha quelle porte. Speriamo bene. Che palle però...  .


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo una lunga "telenovela" (mi hanno rimborsato il "vecchio" Rift S sulla carta estinta che al momento dell'acquisto era in scadenza e quindi ora attendo il bonifico domiciliato), ho prenotato da Amazon il Quest 2 e mi è arrivato proprio oggi, giorno d'uscita. Dopo qualche oretta, sono riuscito ad avviare il gioco. Che dire...Spettacolo! Se volete provarlo, vi prego, fatelo tramite VR. È come essere protagonisti di un film. Per me, già da queste prime ore di gioco che sto facendo, è il miglior videogame di questa generazione.

Valve non sbaglia un colpo, ogni gioco che fa è avanti di 30 anni massimo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ah, aggiungo che l'Oculus Quest 2 da 64 GB (quello che ho io), costa 350 euro. Un affare, considerando il grande potenziale del VR.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah, aggiungo che l'Oculus Quest 2 da 64 GB (quello che ho io), costa 350 euro. Un affare, considerando il grande potenziale del VR.



Io ho il Quest 1. Mi pare che non abbiamo un topic sulla VR, magari ne apriamo uno prossimamente.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho il Quest 1. Mi pare che non abbiamo un topic sulla VR, magari ne apriamo uno prossimamente.


Sì, aprilo tu magari. Ora non ho tempo.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah, aggiungo che l'Oculus Quest 2 da 64 GB (quello che ho io), costa 350 euro. Un affare, considerando il grande potenziale del VR.



Com'è il collegamento al PC?
Abbastanza indolore?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Com'è il collegamento al PC?
> Abbastanza indolore?


Per collegare al PC, ti basta un cavo usb con un'entrata A ed una di tipo C da inserire sul visore (ho usato un cavo Egreen preso da Amazon, anche se ne ho comprato un altro di 5 metri, per sicurezza e che c'è scritto che è più potente, la marca è dethinton e costa 44€ sempre da Amazon, mentre quello Egreen 9,99€ e lo uso con un estensore della stessa marca). Per configurarlo è un pò una palla, in quanto ti chiede di usare l'app da smartphone o tablet. Importante è installare anche l'app di Oculus sul PC. Non ho trovato altrettanto semplice avviare i giochi da desktop ed ho risolto prima avviando Steam VR, dopo aver capito come accedere al desktop del PC dal visore e poi Half Life. Dopo aver capito tutto, il resto fila liscio  . Non ho un computer potentissimo, eppure HL Alyx gira bene a patto che si avvii prima Steam VR dal desktop tramite il visore e poi tramite quest'ultima app, dal menù del visore, avvii il gioco. 

Ah, il gioco con movimento continuo, ossia con il personaggio in prima persona che si muove con il semplice spostamento della levetta camminando normalmente, ti viene il mal di testa come se stessi in equilibrio su una giostra. Mentre se lo fai spostare a "tratti", mi sono sentito a mio agio eppure pensavo fosse il contrario xD.

Unico difetto di questo visore è che a caricare la batteria è molto lento. Ma sarà anche colpa del cavo usb che è fatto più per ricaricare i telefonini samsung, che per la funzione di Oculus Link. Venerdì, mi arriva il cavo Usb dethinton che è fatto apposta per il Quest, magari essendo più potente farà caricare il visore più velocemente.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Giocato. A dir poco stupendo, qualche bug apparte. Il finale però...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allude ad una riscrittura del finale di Episode Two, con Alyx che prima della fine del gioco si allea con G-Man che cambia il futuro di suo padre Eli che non muore.

Oppure, come ho visto su un post in inglese su Reddit di un utente, questo HL Alyx non è un vero e proprio prequel ma è una visione di Alyx, ormai al servizio di G-Man, del suo passato ma fatta nel presente con l'uomo con la valigia che le ha fatto dimenticare tutto quello che è successo in HL2. Boh...

Insomma, il finale è parecchio criptico e spiazzante e Valve ancora una volta è riuscita nell'intento da questo punto di vista. In ogni caso, HL3 pare ci sarà e forse ancora una volta in VR, visto il controllo per pochi secondi di Gordon Freeman nel finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato che non ci sia per la PS... Io sono cresciuto col primo, per me Half Life ha rivoluzionato tanto sia a livello di trama che anche di Game play..

Però ho un gaming portatile ... quasi quasi.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato che non ci sia per la PS... Io sono cresciuto col primo, per me Half Life ha rivoluzionato tanto sia a livello di trama che anche di Game play..
> 
> Però ho un gaming portatile ... quasi quasi.


Già il 2 su PS3 lo trascurarono moltissimo, mettendolo solo nella Orange Box e solo in inglese. Io ho l'OB per PC che è anche in italiano e penso sia uno dei più bei affari videoludici mai fatti, anche perchè la trovai al Gamestop nel 2012, nuova e a prezzo stracciatissimo, non spesi neanche 10 euro per HL2 più Ep.1 e 2, Portal e Team Fortress 2 (quest'ultimo non mi fa impazzire, ma i primi due super gioconi ancora oggi). 

Peccato non facciano un Orange Box 2, magari con Portal 2. La Valve ormai non pensa più alle console e, per il futuro della saga di HL, pare pensi solo al VR (il finale che non spoilero lascia intuire questo). Dopotutto, in ogni cosa che ha fatto è sempre stata avanti di 20 anni. Ho letto poco fa un'intervista all'epoca dell'uscita dell'OB dove Gabe Newell, capo della Valve, definì la PS3 una "perdita di tempo". Infatti, a convertire HL2 sulla console Sony fu la EA.


----------

